# HO Turntable



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

In the market for an HO turntable. Can any one please recommend one that they are happy with and functions to there desire.


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*turn table*

nemo I've got a Atlas turn table and like it very much for the price! Electric motor also is the way to go! Hope you find what your looking for! Keep umm rowling!


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Box Car Steve said:


> nemo I've got a Atlas turn table and like it very much for the price! Electric motor


Let me add a little info in addition to what Steve said. If you have an Atlas turntable, then if you later want a roundhouse, the Atlas roundhouse is made exclusively for this turntable. Each Atlas roundhouse is made up of three stalls. If you want maybe six stalls, then you'll need to purchase two roundhouses and connect them together.

To put it in a nutshell, the basic geometrics of this turntable is completely different than that of roundhouses of other brands. Also, of all the 'turntable-roundhouse" combinations, Atlas is the easiest is to install, wire and to operate, with or without the motor. The cost of the turntable, the roundhouse and the motor runs right at about $25.00 each, give or take a few dollars.

Routerman


----------



## AllenB (Oct 21, 2009)

I looked into the Atlas turntable and could only find this one:
https://secure.atlasrr.com/mod1/itemdesc.asp?ic=0305&eq=&Tp=

It looks cheap as can be with that big ugly hand crank. I've not seen one in real life that is flat like that either,..most I've seen have a well of sorts that you could jump down in. No?? I'm looking for a decent turntable too and would welcome thoughts.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

AllenB said:


> I looked into the Atlas turntable and could only find this one:
> https://secure.atlasrr.com/mod1/itemdesc.asp?ic=0305&eq=&Tp=
> 
> It looks cheap as can be with that big ugly hand crank. I've not seen one in real life that is flat like that either,..most I've seen have a well of sorts that you could jump down in. No?? I'm looking for a decent turntable too and would welcome thoughts.


you can replace it with the motorized crank, which comes with a little house for the motor.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

THe table top turntables were not as popular as the pit type but there is a prototype for it. The advantage of the table top is your crew can have access to the engine at any time and there is no pit for people to fall in and get hurt. Actually there is a small pit usually 2 or 3 feet deep for the running mech of the turntable.

Massey


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

AllenB said:


> I looked into the Atlas turntable and could only find this one:
> https://secure.atlasrr.com/mod1/itemdesc.asp?ic=0305&eq=&Tp=
> 
> It looks cheap as can be with that big ugly hand crank. I've not seen one in real life that is flat like that either,..most I've seen have a well of sorts that you could jump down in. No?? I'm looking for a decent turntable too and would welcome thoughts.


Massey is right. There is an actual prototype. It tells about it on the owners manual that comes with the turntable. I've misplaced mine. Anyway, here's some lincs to the turntable, the motor and the roundhouse selling right about at the prices I mentioned in my previous post. 

Atlas TURNTABLE: http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Atlas-HO-305-Manual-Turntable-p/atl-305.htm

Atlas TURNTABLE MOTOR: http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Atlas-HO-304-Turntable-Motor-Drive-p/atl-304.htm

Atlas HO ROUNDHOUSE: http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Atlas-HO-709-KIT-3-Stall-Roundhouse-p/atl-709.htm
--------------------------------------------------------------
On the other hand, here are a few "pit type" turntables, the kind that I think you're talking about.

Walthers cornerstone Turntable: http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/wrr/wrr3171.htm

Bachmann motorized turntable: http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/bac/bac46299.htm

Heljan manual turntable: http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/hlj/hlj804.htm

Routerman


----------



## AllenB (Oct 21, 2009)

jzrouterman said:


> Massey is right. There is an actual prototype. It tells about it on the owners manual that comes with the turntable. I've misplaced mine. Anyway, here's some lincs to the turntable, the motor and the roundhouse selling right about at the prices I mentioned in my previous post.
> 
> Atlas TURNTABLE: http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Atlas-HO-305-Manual-Turntable-p/atl-305.htm
> 
> ...


Does anyone have any experience with the last three?


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

the Walthers takes a ton of patients to put together as it comes with a million pieces. my LHS was going to install one on his layout, opened it up while I was there and realizes the amount of time it was going to take to replace his Atlas turntable, and decided to resell it discounted for the open box immediately.

so, I would say that if you are looking for something to keep you busy, the walthers would be a good one.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

The Atlas table is modelled after a prototype in Maryland. The no-pit type of turntable was popular in colder/snowier areas as with heavy snowfall a pit can get clogged and jam up the table mechanism.

You definitely get what you pay for. The Atlas table works, but it's noisy. If I get another (which I probably will) I'll be getting the Cornerstone model. (They have it in both kit and pre-built versions.)


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

instead of a turntable... does anyone use a transfer table

http://www.walthers.com/exec/page/rail_shops


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've got a transfer table planned for my larger layout. They're nice because you only need 1 lead into the table to access numerous positions. For example, to access 3 tracks in a engine service building you'd need ~24" of length on the table to get engines through the multiple turnouts required to access the various bays in the building.

I've seen the cornerstone DCC kit for as little as $190 on sale. Also - if you set-up an account with Walthers you get a 10% off coupon on any item (including sale items) in your birth month.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

it's $209 on Walthers right now.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have the heljin turntable and it is not too bad to build. It can be motorized by putting a pulley underneath and haging a rubber band pulley assembly to run it.Heljin makes a kit for it as well but I could not get the kit when I wanted to use the turntable.

Massey


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> The Atlas table is modelled after a prototype in Maryland. The no-pit type of turntable was popular in colder/snowier areas as with heavy snowfall a pit can get clogged and jam up the table mechanism.
> 
> You definitely get what you pay for. The Atlas table works, but it's noisy. If I get another (which I probably will) I'll be getting the Cornerstone model. (They have it in both kit and pre-built versions.)


Yeh, I thought it was in Maryland, but I wasn't sure. The noise is why I wired it to the Atlas controller. Using variable rather than fixed DC, I can control the speed that the table turns thereby cutting down the noise level. Besides, when moving at a very slow speed rather than a fast one, it looks more realistic. I'm very satisfied with mine. It works very well and does exactly what I payed for it to. 

I have the Cornerstone turntable but have never used it. I also have the motor to it as well but have used it instead to operate an oil well pump. I have it wired directly to the variable DC on a cheap little transformer. This way I can control the speed of the pump thereby making it look realistic as well.

Routerman


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Mine is set-up for variable speed as well.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

AllenB said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the last three?


I just purchased the Bachmann model, and it works perfectly with the Bachmann EZ track. The downside that I found was that it did not come with a power cord, or speed control. I had to purchased those separately. All that being said, I am very satisfied.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

If you want DCC then I would highly recommend the Walthers Cornerstone. Got mine as a gift and it is the 130 foot length but they also have a 90 foot turntable. Both are pricy ($250), but it is fantastic in my estimation. You can adjust any stop and you use individule addresses for each stop. Mine stops every time at the precise location and aligns with the track. You are able to change addresses if you add addtional track very simply.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

The biggest problem with the Cornerstone/Walthers is that for the most part it is glued together. Meaning once the main gear is glued to the shaft, you can not disassemble to make adjustments. Also, as was posted a decade ago, the bridge wheels are cast offset, such that they are not round. Speaking of round, the pit does not assume a perfect circle, I will most likely need to force it 'round' with the table cutout. 

I'll post some pics during the build.

P.s. I know it's an old thread.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

I have a Bachman’s and I have problems with the contacts,but most annoyingly it powers opposite tracks so instead of 14 bays you get eight unless you insulate them all. That is next with the next engine. Still, comes electrified without cutting a hole in the table


----------

